# Tracing Bear (Blackthorn Boy) - Sold to England



## siobhan220791 (12 May 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to trace a horse that I sold through Goresbridge Horse Sales last September.
He is RID, rising 7. He was with Willow Sports Horses in Kent, who then sold him on to a young girl who apparently was not getting on with him. I believe he may have been sold on again, but I'm not sure. 

His registered name is Blackthorn Boy and it says Bear on the front of his passport.
He's bay in colour, 3 white socks - his off hind being the only one without, he also has a large star and snip on his head.

He was a really special horse to me, and I'd love to know any information you may have about him and if he's getting on ok? Thanks a million for any information.

I'll just attach this video link as it's probably easiest to see him in this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12aDVME3HNo

[video=youtube;12aDVME3HNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12aDVME3HNo[/video]


----------



## Craighills (13 August 2014)

siobhan220791 said:



			Hi,

I'm trying to trace a horse that I sold through Goresbridge Horse Sales last September.
He is RID, rising 7. He was with Willow Sports Horses in Kent, who then sold him on to a young girl who apparently was not getting on with him. I believe he may have been sold on again, but I'm not sure. 

His registered name is Blackthorn Boy and it says Bear on the front of his passport.
He's bay in colour, 3 white socks - his off hind being the only one without, he also has a large star and snip on his head.

He was a really special horse to me, and I'd love to know any information you may have about him and if he's getting on ok? Thanks a million for any information.

I'll just attach this video link as it's probably easiest to see him in this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12aDVME3HNo

[video=youtube;12aDVME3HNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12aDVME3HNo[/video]
		
Click to expand...


I have him in my yard. Please pm me and we can exchange email address's. He is doing very well.


----------



## charlie76 (13 August 2014)

My friend is about to buy this horse!!


----------

